# Prayers for me



## talkingmonkey (Nov 6, 2013)

Seems awkward to request prayers for myself, but just found out I have cancer. I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh my!!! Very sorry to hear. I hope it is curable/treatable. All the positive thoughts I can muster up for you on a daily basis.


----------



## Dave Smith (Nov 6, 2013)

Jesus has already defeated sickness--I will pray with you to accept his promise---Dave


----------



## schor (Nov 6, 2013)

Prayers sent, let's hope its something that can be dealt with. Keep strong.


----------



## buffdan (Nov 7, 2013)

Jeff,
So sorry to hear you have to deal with this.
I have just said a prayer for you.

Dan

Some scriptures to consider, as our Almighty Father *does care for us *and is *aware of our sufferings*.


Trust in him at all times, O people.
Before him pour out YOUR heart.
God is a refuge for us. (PS 62:8)

Do not be afraid, for I am with you. Do not be anxious, for I am your God. I will fortify you, yes, I will help you, I will really hold on to you with my right hand of righteousness. (IS 41:10)

“Jehovah is near to those that are broken at heart; and those who are crushed in spirit he saves.”—PSALM 34:18.

“I, Jehovah your God, am grasping your right hand, the One saying to you, ‘Do not be afraid. I myself will help you.’”—ISAIAH 41:13.

God “will wipe out every tear from their eyes, and death will be no more, neither will mourning nor outcry nor pain be anymore.”—Revelation 21:4.


----------



## wpala (Nov 7, 2013)

Be strong ! we pray for you !
Paul


----------



## stevecmo (Nov 7, 2013)

I know your life seems to be spinning out of control right now.  Take a deep breath......breathing is good.  )  Research the best treatment, then find the best doctor to do that treatment.  You can beat this thing!

Prayers sent.

Steve - Eleven year survivor


----------



## twstoerzinger (Nov 7, 2013)

Prayers sent asking that God grant you strength and peace at this difficult time.

Terry S.     4 year survivor.


----------



## Ray C (Nov 7, 2013)

Wishing you the best...  


Ray


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 7, 2013)

It feels awkward to everyone. You have what ever you need, just ask. Prayers go out to you and all involved.

 "Billy G"


----------



## bedwards (Nov 7, 2013)

My prayers are with you


bedwards


----------



## Bill C. (Nov 7, 2013)

talkingmonkey said:


> Seems awkward to request prayers for myself, but just found out I have cancer. I need all the help I can get.



Sorry to learn of your cancer.  Hope they caught it in time.  There is always hope.

I am going on five years of treatment for mine.


----------



## Showoff (Nov 7, 2013)

talkingmonkey said:


> Seems awkward to request prayers for myself, but just found out I have cancer. I need all the help I can get.




 I will .... Dont usually give medical advise to strangers but cantron may help .

the few i know that used it died from something else... One 11 yrs later at 79 .

god bless.



.


----------



## core-oil (Nov 7, 2013)

Talkingmonkey,

  Do not feel awkward about asking for us to pray for you, We are all brothers in our hobby Machinists family, When the medical folks tell you, You have cancer, your brain goes numb,& you stop thinking rationally,  But say a prayer for yourself & seek help from he who saves,  We are all thinking of you at this time, & also praying for the folks around you in your family that they may give you comfort & support also
 We all hope the outcome for you will be positive  Six years ago I was diagnosed with cancer but so far it has been beaten I also think that the power of prayer helped  Dear Lord may your healing be for our brother Talking monkey who at this time feels he is in a lonely place Keep us all informed of your progress.

 Prayers sent


----------



## Old Iron (Nov 7, 2013)

Just said a prayer for you and your family will keep you in out prayers.

Paul


----------



## lrsglory (Nov 8, 2013)

My wife and I pray daily for all the victims of cancer. You've being prayed for before you even knew it. Now we have a name. Cancer is not the end. I curse the cancer in your body and command it to die, cease to be. I speak healing and restoration from the top of your head to the soles of your feet, In the Name of Jesus Christ, through the power of the Holy Spirit. Jesus is the Alpha and the Omega, the beginning and the end of all things. Praying for the grace for you to receive all He purchased for us on the cross.


----------



## ddushane (Nov 9, 2013)

Praying as well, Hang in there!

Dwayne


----------



## suttonhu (Nov 9, 2013)

talkingmonkey said:


> Seems awkward to request prayers for myself, but just found out I have cancer. I need all the help I can get.



You are now on my prayer list.  It is a tough road to travel having cancer.  I know, as I am one of the few who survived pancreatic cancer over twenty years ago.  All the best.  SSK


----------



## Bradman (Nov 9, 2013)

My prayers are with you. When you are first told you have cancer it takes your breath away and makes you numb. I was told that 10 years ago and I'm cancer free today. Look at all the options and never give up hope.


----------



## awander (Nov 9, 2013)

You got it! Prayers, I mean.....


----------



## talkingmonkey (Nov 9, 2013)

Words cannot express my gratitude to all.  God bless you all.

Jeff


----------



## bvd1940 (Nov 9, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with you, my wife went through that in 2007 and we are grateful for every day the good Lord gives us.
Gods blessings on you and yours


----------



## Kroll (Nov 9, 2013)

Jeff just come across this,since we're family here its not awkward its what we do as friends.Best treatment is prayers,being with family and friends,just being optimistic.Prayers heading your way----kroll


----------



## cazclocker (Nov 17, 2013)

Talkingmonkey, I am praying for you. I'm praying that God would grant you good, competent medical care and survival from the big "C".
...Doug Haeussler


----------



## BRIAN (Nov 17, 2013)

Pulling for you Jeff

Brian.


----------



## xalky (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm praying for you. The most important thing i can say to you is to stay positive. Believe that you are healthy, believe that God has already made you healthy. The mind is a powerful thing.


----------



## Uglydog (Nov 17, 2013)

Done!

Daryl
MN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill C. (Nov 17, 2013)

talkingmonkey said:


> Seems awkward to request prayers for myself, but just found out I have cancer. I need all the help I can get.



Sorry to learn about your cancer.  I know it takes time to get over the shock.  I hope you find a good cancer specialist and medical support team.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 17, 2013)

Stay strong, and let us know now you are doing, if you are comfortable with that..  



Bernie


----------



## ddushane (Nov 18, 2013)

Just sitting here thinking about the Monkey again ; ) Pray for Gods blessings & comfort & hope for him, But also thanking God for a website that allows prayers like this, with owners & monitors that encourage this instead of stopping it be it might be controversial or not politically correct. Thank you guys for this forum, I'm not what you'd call a machinist yet but I'm learning a lot here, Hope all of you guys have blessed Holidays this year!

P.S. Hang in there Monkey!!!!

Dwayne


----------



## Intheshop (Nov 18, 2013)

Shop prayers sent....wishing you the very best.BW


----------

